# Any chances for an AOSP build of the browser?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there any chances for an AOSP build of the web browser for this phone on Gingerbread?

Why I ask is that apparently some new vulnerability was found in the browser that the phone comes with and getting a new version compiled from source with the patch would close the security hole.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't Eclipse include the AOSP browser?


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Something probably needs to be changed in the framework to do this because I remember trying to just swap AOSP versions of the browser in the past without luck. It just shows a white screen.

I deeply miss AOSP. That's why I'm still stuck on (a modified version) of GC GBE 2.0 RC 1.5 - which is also the longest name for anything, ever. Haha.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

My ROM has the AOSP browser from the Nexus S 2.3.7 update in it. It does require a framework modification to work properly though. Some people have had success just dropping a new APK in, but don't count on it working.


----------

